# Teach me Photoshop!



## gabshadow (May 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for someone in Brisbane to give me a couple of two hour lessons in Photoshop in return for cash.
I envision that I would need a total of four hours to brush up on my Photoshop skills and that I could take my laptop along to a library and we meet there after hours or on weekends a couple if times.
You don't have to be formally qualified, just consider yourself an advanced user. I am a fast learner and good student!
E-mail me gabshadow@hotmail.com if you are interested.
Thanks
Gabrielle


----------



## ghache (May 4, 2010)

Software training online-tutorials for Adobe, Microsoft, Apple & more


----------



## bazooka (May 4, 2010)

I 2nd that... Lynda.com is an EXCELLENT training source. Deke McClelland has a fantastic PS series, regardless of which version you have.  It's more than a few hours long though, but if you have the time, you'll learn what you need to know.


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2010)

Only Four hours?


----------



## inov8ter (May 4, 2010)

Photoshop takes longer than you think to learn. I have been using photoshop for a little over 10 years. I am still learning new things all the time. At least get the basics down and practice and teach yourself. Online tutorials are a great help also.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 4, 2010)

Youtube has great tutorials as does Adobes site. Those resources there are enough to occupy you for more than 4 hours.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 4, 2010)

I search youtube before I do anything.


----------



## Machupicchu (May 29, 2010)

youtube youtube youtube.... and much much longer than four hours. Especially if your learning it for design rather than just photography.


----------

